# Odd transition from composite to pvc



## Popcorn32 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi-
I recently had my roof redone and I have a flat spot directly next to deck. It appears they put a pvc material under composite.
Does this look correct?
Can you put composite over pvc?
Thanks for your opinions


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Done like that all the time, a good solution for an area that doesn't drain well, known as a "dead valley" With a high-end shingle like you have, I would have tried to talk the customer into using copper sheet metal there but that's just me.


----------

